# ACTIVATOR/CA MATCH



## jcm71 (Jan 16, 2013)

A while back I saw a video, I think by timberbits, where he used an Australian product called Glenn (???) as an activator with good results.  Which leads me to my question.

Should your CA and Activator be the same brand?  Does it compromise your results if you use Brand X CA and Brand Y Activator?  Just curious.  Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi John!!

Over the past couple years, many have done CA finishes.  There have also been many threads about the finish "cracking", sometimes months after it was fine.

I would suggest that, since we don't KNOW WHY these things are failing, we try to eliminate as many variables as possible.  Personally, I would be reluctant to use CA finish at all---but if you use it why NOT use all from one manufacturer.  At least then you know they SHOULD play nice together.

Make sense??


----------



## jcm71 (Jan 16, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> Hi John!!
> 
> At least then you know they SHOULD play nice together.
> 
> Make sense??



You're right there, Ed; they should play nice together, however, sometimes they don't, such as with the recent problem described here with Stick Fast Activator.  I'm just curious if there is/are known incompatibilities in using one brand of CA with another brand of activator.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 16, 2013)

If you are referring to the video on how he applies 20 thin coats of CA then he says in the comments that he uses "Mitre Fix" which looks like a brand of CA accelerator that also make a CA glue under the same brand.

I think that the "Glenn" he was referring to was what some people use which I believe is the Australian equivalent to Lysol. Some one this forum have even suggested Lysol.

I would stick with an accelerator that is produced by the same manufacturer of the the glue because the manufacturer knows it works.

I used an off-brand once and it left an oily residue because it had an additive in it.  I was not happy.

I would recommend you stay away from not traditional accelerators.  Accelerator really does not cost that much for how much you need to use to.  You risk losing a lot of work if you just try things out.

If you look at the vendors that support IAP then you will see some CA and Accelerators that are offered that work well with pens.  The best prices I have seen are the ones that used to be offered by Wooden Wonders (I think that was the site).  Exotics blanks bought their inventory and sells their stuff now.  Great prices on CA and Accelerator and it is the best stuff I have used (Tried 5 different brands now).

Have fun!


----------



## Curly (Jan 16, 2013)

The Glen 20 is a household spray cleaner of some kind and was discussed on the Aussie forum. They had mixed results with it.

Alternative accelerator for CA


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, I am aware of at least five brands of CA.  I imagine they each make accelerator.
If my math is still accurate, that would produce 20 possible "mismatched" combinations.
To make a blanket statement regarding the possible outcomes would be, at best, speculation (unless you are employed to test CA or accelerator)

I am told there are only two CA manufacturers in the USA, which could be true.  But I am also aware of several sources that are importing the product, so again there are MANY variables at work here.

FWIW,
ed


----------



## Haynie (Jan 16, 2013)

If not use CA, then what would people suggest for that glass like finish that really makes the burl eyes pop?


----------



## leehljp (Jan 16, 2013)

I haven't kept up with "accelerator" development in the last 2 - 3 years, but going back before that, I do remembers several articles and posts here that discussed the different kinds of "accelerants". Here are two that I remember and there were discussions on these:

*Water* is a mild acclerant and some "mists" contain water as part of their ingrediant.
*Acetone* is similar. I remember the shock from several here when someone listed Acetone as one of the ingrediants in one accelerator, especially since Acetone disolves CA.

With other ingrediants as accelerant, and with CA from different mfg'ers with their own blend, it would seem likely that they forumlated the accelerant to be compatible with their CA formulation. IMO, most commercial CA's are close to the same but some are different and specialty CAs probably have a different composition, requireing different Accelerator composition.

I have not had any CA cracking but I know that it does. Experimenting cross brands between CA and accelerant increase the potential for problems, but that doesn't mean that there will be problems. The user will just have to accept the responsibility if something does go wrong. It is "experimentation" that drives pen making forward!


----------



## redneckmedic (Jan 16, 2013)

I use quick set acc. For both my thin quick set CA and my Med thick Gorrila Glue CA, been problem free thus far.... that is the extent of my knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Monty (Jan 16, 2013)

Some things such as water will work because it changes the pH of the CA.
I know of three "types" of accelerator, acetone based, heptane based, and a synthetic hydrocarbon base (similar to naphtha). This is just the carrier for the active ingredient which can be a chemical called DMPT or N,N-dimethyl-p-toluidine. There may be more types, this is just an example.


----------



## jcm71 (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow.   Like Ed said, lots of variables here, and like he and others said, probably best to stick to the same manufacturer/brand name.  Thanks for the input, fellows.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 16, 2013)

I thank Mannie for his expertise!!

I will develop the knowledge, but he is "light years" ahead of me!!


----------



## Monty (Jan 16, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> I thank Mannie for his expertise!!
> 
> I will develop the knowledge, but he is "light years" ahead of me!!


Whatever you do, just don't call me an expert......an ex is a has been, and a spurt is a drip under pressure. :biggrin:


----------



## switch62 (Jan 16, 2013)

The spray you saw is Glen 20. It's a room deodouriser (deodorizer) used in Australia.

When I first started making pens, I tried it on drops of thin CA from Timberbits and it didn't seem to have any effect. It may be a different case with thin layers of CA on a pen. I may of got the wrong Glen 20 as there are different fragances.

I'm using Zip Kicker refill liquid with a hand spray bottle, as it's cheaper than the aerosols. Still using the Timberbits thin CA with the Zip Kicker.

TonyO


----------



## longbeard (Jan 16, 2013)

For what it's worth, I've been using satellite city med ca and stick fast activator for about 5 to 6 months now with no issues.


----------



## shedbound (Jan 27, 2013)

From my limited experience Glen 20 is not the thing to use as an activator, it WILL leave white spots in the CA.  I tried this on a few different timbers, the end result, having to sand back and refinish.   I was using satellite city med CA.
I have since swapped to a supermarket brand. I get 7x 3ml tubes for AU$2.89, as it saves me a 2hr drive, and I seem to be getting a better finish quicker as I don't use any activator now mainly due to availability.
just my experience!


----------

